# Our first kid ever!



## Blake T (Mar 20, 2018)

Well, my doe had her baby. I’d been checking on her every day and she was showing no signs. My husband went to feed and found her and a little doeling. I guess everything went great...the kid is clean and walking around, seems to be trying to nurse. Mama is very attentive and was up walking and eating.
Anything we need to watch for or do? We have them separated for now, in a small shelter with some hay and a fence around it. We feed cracked corn and goat pellets. Should I up her intake or feed her twice a day since she won’t have as much access to pasture?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just watch that the kid nurses. You can feed twice a day but don't give much corn. You'd really be better off feeding alfalfa since that encourages milk. But any dietary change should be done slowly.

Iodine the naval.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Congrats!!!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Congratulations on the first born. She is an adorable little kid. :great:


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Looks like a good mom cleaning his bum. Both are very pretty.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

What a pretty pair! Congrats!


----------



## Blake T (Mar 20, 2018)

Thank you for all the well wishes! I’m about to go check on them. They were doing great last night.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats! The kid is adorable


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## AzPurpleLady (Jul 11, 2013)

Congrats! We just had our first ones a week ago. It is so exciting!!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

congrats!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Congratulations! What a great surprise! I agree, alfalfa (or alfalfa pellets) is better for a lactating doe


----------

